# New Unofficial O&w Site



## DaveE

Further to my O&W history and stuff post, some of you may be aware that I am working on compiling an O&W info. site. Some of you may also be aware that Roy has kindly offered to host the page and do the coding if I do the research. Roy and I have started this project and I have a number of O&W catalogue scans and a number of my own photos of my O&W watches to put on the site.

The reason for this post is a request for permission to use the O&W pictures already posted here and a plea for any other pictures of O&W watches. In particular, I'm looking for pictures of the more unusual vintage models, such as the Astrochron, Moon Orbiter and Silver Knight (I don't have any pictures of these). However, all pictures will be welcome.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## MIKE

DaveE said:


> Further to my O&W history and stuff post, some of you may be aware that I am working on compiling an O&W info. site. Some of you may also be aware that Roy has kindly offered to host the page and do the coding if I do the research. Roy and I have started this project and I have a number of O&W catalogue scans and a number of my own photos of my O&W watches to put on the site.
> 
> The reason for this post is a request for permission to use the O&W pictures already posted here and a plea for any other pictures of O&W watches. In particular, I'm looking for pictures of the more unusual vintage models, such as the Astrochron, Moon Orbiter and Silver Knight (I don't have any pictures of these). However, all pictures will be welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Well done and thanks Dave and Roy  Your more than welcome to any of my pictures. I can take a picture of my Moon Orbitor for you. I think the rest of my O&W's are quite common but can take pictures if you need them.

Heres one that's not been seen on the forum







Don't no it's model name with out looking it up.

I'm not sure what to do with it as it a bit tired looking







but works perfectly. I did sell it on E-bay but the buyer pulled







out so I will keep it for the time being and may be investigate getting it restored.

17 jewel Valjoux 92










Mike


----------



## DaveE

MIKE said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further to my O&W history and stuff post, some of you may be aware that I am working on compiling an O&W info. site. Some of you may also be aware that Roy has kindly offered to host the page and do the coding if I do the research. Roy and I have started this project and I have a number of O&W catalogue scans and a number of my own photos of my O&W watches to put on the site.
> 
> The reason for this post is a request for permission to use the O&W pictures already posted here and a plea for any other pictures of O&W watches. In particular, I'm looking for pictures of the more unusual vintage models, such as the Astrochron, Moon Orbiter and Silver Knight (I don't have any pictures of these). However, all pictures will be welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Well done and thanks Dave and Roy  Your more than welcome to any of my pictures. I can take a picture of my Moon Orbitor for you. I think the rest of my O&W's are quite common but can take pictures if you need them.
> 
> Heres one that's not been seen on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't no it's model name with out looking it up.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with it as it a bit tired looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but works perfectly. I did sell it on E-bay but the buyer pulled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out so I will keep it for the time being and may be investigate getting it restored.
> 
> 17 jewel Valjoux 92
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Thanks Mike. I'm fairly sure that I was outbid on that watch. Has it got a Valjoux 92?

Other than particular named vintage wathces like the above mentioned watched and the Early Bird etc, these are just the sort of pictures of watches that I'm particularly looking out for. Another example is my Vietnam era B-52 pilot's watch shown below:










cheers

Dave


----------



## MIKE

I don't know if this one counts







as modified by Roy


















Mike


----------



## DaveE

MIKE said:


> I don't know if this one counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as modified by Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


They all count Mike







I'm interested in any pictures of O&W's. Whilst we can't fill up the whole site with current models (info. on these can be found in a number of places), I will be focussing on some current models that are of interest.

Models such as this one-off are particularly interesting. Didn't this model provide the inspiration for the RLT-36? I think that the silver bezel, whether it is diver's time-elapsed or GMT, improves the look of the watch no end. You never know, we might be able to influence future O&W models in this way







Maybe Roy can modify existing O&W's to customise them? I don't know, we should ask Roy about this.

cheers

Dave


----------



## rhaythorne

Great idea; can't wait to see the finished site









You're more than welcome to use either of my pics (nothing too exciting I'm afraid) here:

http://www.h-spot.net/watches/ollechandwajs_m1.jpg

http://www.h-spot.net/watches/ollechandwajs_earlybird.jpg

More importantly, if I spot anything rare on my travels I'll be sure to let you know


----------



## hotmog

I don't know if my O&W "Special" qualifies, but if so you're welcome to use the pic.

O&W "Special" Has Landed!


----------



## DaveE

hotmog said:


> I don't know if my O&W "Special" qualifies, but if so you're welcome to use the pic.
> 
> O&W "Special" Has Landed!


Thanks Hotmog. I think there will have to be a special section for one-offs









cheers

Dave


----------



## quoll

No vintages I'm afraid, but you'll find all my O&W piccies at

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f178/Quoll06/OW/


----------



## DaveE

quoll said:


> No vintages I'm afraid, but you'll find all my O&W piccies at
> 
> http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f178/Quoll06/OW/


Thanks quoll, much appreciated









What is the watch in the 2nd and 3rd pics on the top row, ie the Mark 11 looking watch? Is it a Yao special?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Stan

Don't have any O&W pics Dave but I'd like to pay my compliments to you and Roy for making this resource possible.

Nice work gents.


----------



## quoll

DaveE said:


> ......What is the watch in the 2nd and 3rd pics on the top row, ie the Mark 11 looking watch? Is it a Yao special?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


It's an O&W MP 2824 with a type-48 Yao dial & hands set as fitted by Roy for me.


----------



## Zennmaster

Here are a few of my Moon Orbitor. You have my permission to use these on the new site in whatever way you see fit. Thanks to Mike for getting my attention on the "other" forum!




























After looking at these, I think I may go back and make some more...


----------



## DaveE

Thanks Zennmaster, that's great







Do you have any pictures of the back of the watch, or do you know what movement is in it, or the dimensions etc?

cheers

Dave


----------



## MIKE

Zennmaster said:


> Thanks to Mike for getting my attention on the "other" forum!


and thanks to Mike (Zennmaster) for posting his pic's.

My moon Orbitor is a 12 hr movement with different hands but that's how it left Mr. Wajs 

Mike


----------



## PhilM

Love that Moon Orbitor









BTW Dosen't the Earlybird have the same case







would probably explain why I like this one so much


----------



## MIKE

PhilM said:


> Love that Moon Orbitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Dosen't the Earlybird have the same case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would probably explain why I like this one so much


No, the Early Bird is a smaller case. I always assumed that









Mike


----------



## PhilM

Now that would be great to own both


----------



## trumpetera

I have a prototype for the ID 3077 (basically a 3066 with a 3077 dial. On the back it still says 3066 10 ATM etc, but on the 3077 dial Proffessional 200 meters. Is this something you'd be interrested in? In that case I'll try to take some decent pics!!


----------



## DaveE

trumpetera said:


> I have a prototype for the ID 3077 (basically a 3066 with a 3077 dial. On the back it still says 3066 10 ATM etc, but on the 3077 dial Proffessional 200 meters. Is this something you'd be interrested in? In that case I'll try to take some decent pics!!


Yes of course I'd be interested







Isn't the 3066 a chrono and the 3077 a diver?

cheers

Dave


----------



## trumpetera

DaveE said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a prototype for the ID 3077 (basically a 3066 with a 3077 dial. On the back it still says 3066 10 ATM etc, but on the 3077 dial Proffessional 200 meters. Is this something you'd be interrested in? In that case I'll try to take some decent pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes of course I'd be interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the 3066 a chrono and the 3077 a diver?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

AFAIK the 3077 is the sucsessor to the 3066. The 3066's I've seen has a GMT bezel, which you cant get on the 3077. (at least not anymore!) The 3066 had mercedes hands and the O&W logo next to the date window, the 3077 has a new design hands and the logo just under 12 o'clock.

I'll try to take a non-shaky pic!

Cheers!

trumpetera


----------



## Agent orange

Nothing unusual I'm afraid but if they are of use please feel free to use them.

O&W 3077














































Some interesting reflections going on which I quite liked. I'll send my Mirage pics in a seperate post.

Cheers

Gary

Mirage III type 2 pics as promised.





































Hope these help and if you need any more or want a certain angle etc I'll have a go this coming weekend, just let me know.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Zennmaster

Zennmaster said:


> Here are a few of my Moon Orbitor. You have my permission to use these on the new site in whatever way you see fit. Thanks to Mike for getting my attention on the "other" forum!
> 
> After looking at these, I think I may go back and make some more...


And here are a few:





































(someday I will be a better photographer, and I will also have a better camera!)

The case measures 40MM without the crown, and the movement appears to be the same one used in the Early Bird (I'm not exactly sure what movement that is, but it's a 17 jewel, manual wind). The crystal is acrylic.

Enjoy! And, as always, please feel free to use these photos however you see fit.

-Michael


----------



## Bareges

DaveE said:


> Further to my O&W history and stuff post, some of you may be aware that I am working on compiling an O&W info. site. Some of you may also be aware that Roy has kindly offered to host the page and do the coding if I do the research. Roy and I have started this project and I have a number of O&W catalogue scans and a number of my own photos of my O&W watches to put on the site.
> 
> The reason for this post is a request for permission to use the O&W pictures already posted here and a plea for any other pictures of O&W watches. In particular, I'm looking for pictures of the more unusual vintage models, such as the Astrochron, Moon Orbiter and Silver Knight (I don't have any pictures of these). However, all pictures will be welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Nice idea Dave and of course thanks to MR T for the support he is giving you.

I only have an M6 but if you want to use my pics please do so. I haven't posted many as there are much more interesting versions of O&W owned by other forum members


----------



## USEDMODEL

A little contribution.










What has a Le Cheminant watch watch to do with Ollech&Wajs

nothing really until you looks inside.










This is a photograph of the actual Landeron calibre 349, 17 jewelled,

manual wind movement. As you can see the movement is signed

Ollech & Wajs, hence the connection between this Le Cheminant

chronograph and those produced by Ollech & Wajs in the 1960s.

Roy


----------



## DaveE

USEDMODEL said:


> A little contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has a Le Cheminant watch watch to do with Ollech&Wajs
> 
> nothing really until you looks inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photograph of the actual Landeron calibre 349, 17 jewelled,
> 
> manual wind movement. As you can see the movement is signed
> 
> Ollech & Wajs, hence the connection between this Le Cheminant
> 
> chronograph and those produced by Ollech & Wajs in the 1960s.
> 
> Roy


Thanks Roy. That's very interesting







I have a Le Jour and a Berios with Valjoux 7730 movements whose bridges are signed by Ollech & Wajs. It is possible, of course, that these watches were not produced by O&W, but that Le Cheminant, Berios or Le Jour ran out of movements signed with their own name (or unsigned) and reached for other signed movements. I just don't know and I'm hoping to find out from Albert Wajs himself.

cheers

Dave


----------



## USEDMODEL

DaveE said:


> Thanks Roy. That's very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Le Jour and a Berios with Valjoux 7730 movements whose bridges are signed by Ollech & Wajs. It is possible, of course, that these watches were not produced by O&W, but that Le Cheminant, Berios or Le Jour ran out of movements signed with their own name (or unsigned) and reached for other signed movements. I just don't know and I'm hoping to find out from Albert Wajs himself.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


Apparently, in the past, watch companies did not manufactur watches exclusively under their own names. More likely that Le Cheminant, the owner of which,

knew many of the watch manufacturers directors and just asked them to rebadge a watch. Basically you have an Ollech&Wajs watch rebadged as a Le Cheminant.

I have several examples of these in my collection, a Camy 77 jewelled watch, rebadged Le cheminant but still with Camy 77 on the dial. A Moeris Grand Prix, rebadged Le Cheminant but still with all the Moeris markings. I could go on.

Why was it done mainly?, to keep factories at full production. Better to sell your item rebadged, than not to sell at all, each watch company having its own loyal

clients so, not really pinching trade from the original manufacturer.

Just an educated guess.

Roy


----------



## DaveE

USEDMODEL said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Roy. That's very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Le Jour and a Berios with Valjoux 7730 movements whose bridges are signed by Ollech & Wajs. It is possible, of course, that these watches were not produced by O&W, but that Le Cheminant, Berios or Le Jour ran out of movements signed with their own name (or unsigned) and reached for other signed movements. I just don't know and I'm hoping to find out from Albert Wajs himself.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, in the past, watch companies did not manufactur watches exclusively under their own names. More likely that Le Cheminant, the owner of which,
> 
> knew many of the watch manufacturers directors and just asked them to rebadge a watch. Basically you have an Ollech&Wajs watch rebadged as a Le Cheminant.
> 
> I have several examples of these in my collection, a Camy 77 jewelled watch, rebadged Le cheminant but still with Camy 77 on the dial. A Moeris Grand Prix, rebadged Le Cheminant but still with all the Moeris markings. I could go on.
> 
> Why was it done mainly?, to keep factories at full production. Better to sell your item rebadged, than not to sell at all, each watch company having its own loyal
> 
> clients so, not really pinching trade from the original manufacturer.
> 
> Just an educated guess.
> 
> Roy
Click to expand...

Thankyou Roy, that's very interesting







Your comments may also shed light on whether ALL Caribbeans were made by Jenny.

BTW, I like your site







Your collection of Le Cheminants is amazing, especially seeing as they appear to be about as rare as hen's teeth.

cheers

Dave


----------



## artistmike

Hi, I haven't been around for a while due to health problems but wondered if this photo might interest you of my O&W diver.

Apparently, according to Mr Wajs it was a prototype that wasn't followed up. As you can see it has 1/5 th second markings on the dial which is somewhat unusual . The indices are gold edged and altogether it has a very nice finish. If you wanted further photos I could get the camera out


----------



## JonW

Dave - feel free to use my EB pics from the sales thread is probably best - if youd like the high res ones for cropping etc then please let me know and i'll send them over...

Im going to do a page on Deskdivers (when I get time) for the 715 cased watches (Caribbean 1500 1000m) if I ever find anymore info and pics so anything anyone can do to help would be appreciated. Cheers Guys!


----------



## trumpetera

DaveE said:


> Further to my O&W history and stuff post, some of you may be aware that I am working on compiling an O&W info. site. Some of you may also be aware that Roy has kindly offered to host the page and do the coding if I do the research. Roy and I have started this project and I have a number of O&W catalogue scans and a number of my own photos of my O&W watches to put on the site.
> 
> The reason for this post is a request for permission to use the O&W pictures already posted here and a plea for any other pictures of O&W watches. In particular, I'm looking for pictures of the more unusual vintage models, such as the Astrochron, Moon Orbiter and Silver Knight (I don't have any pictures of these). However, all pictures will be welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


How's the site coming along?

Anticipation!!


----------



## trumpetera

trumpetera said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further to my O&W history and stuff post, some of you may be aware that I am working on compiling an O&W info. site. Some of you may also be aware that Roy has kindly offered to host the page and do the coding if I do the research. Roy and I have started this project and I have a number of O&W catalogue scans and a number of my own photos of my O&W watches to put on the site.
> 
> The reason for this post is a request for permission to use the O&W pictures already posted here and a plea for any other pictures of O&W watches. In particular, I'm looking for pictures of the more unusual vintage models, such as the Astrochron, Moon Orbiter and Silver Knight (I don't have any pictures of these). However, all pictures will be welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> How's the site coming along?
> 
> Anticipation!!
Click to expand...

Well!?

Can't wait!


----------



## Parabola

Slightly off topic, which is risky considering this is my first post. On Neil Woods website there is a very interesting Ollech & Wajs Selectron Slide Rule made for GEC in the 60s. I think a picture of that would be a worthy contribution. Sadly it has been sold and having spoken to Roy about it, it seems it may be difficult to get hold of one given its rarity. If anyone knows of one that maybe up for sale I would love to get my hands on one.

A bit about me, I'm a bit of a new comer to watches but over the last six months have got hooked until I decided stump up for an M65 off







which I can't wait to get my mits on. I was also thinking of getting an O&W Pilot but I'm not sure whether it would be too big, does anyone have any thoughts. In addition I want to save for a decent chronograph, and can't decide when the time comes to get a Sinn or a top end O&W like an aviation. Both brands have great providence and are far more interesting than the usual run of the mill watches that most people seem to covert. Does any one have any experience with both an O&W Aviation and a similarly priced Sinn Chronograph.

All the best


----------



## DaveE

trumpetera said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further to my O&W history and stuff post, some of you may be aware that I am working on compiling an O&W info. site. Some of you may also be aware that Roy has kindly offered to host the page and do the coding if I do the research. Roy and I have started this project and I have a number of O&W catalogue scans and a number of my own photos of my O&W watches to put on the site.
> 
> The reason for this post is a request for permission to use the O&W pictures already posted here and a plea for any other pictures of O&W watches. In particular, I'm looking for pictures of the more unusual vintage models, such as the Astrochron, Moon Orbiter and Silver Knight (I don't have any pictures of these). However, all pictures will be welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> How's the site coming along?
> 
> Anticipation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well!?
> 
> Can't wait!
Click to expand...

Apologies for the delay in replying. Soon after Roy and I started work on the O&W site, I experienced a massive computer crash that required me to format the hard drive and lose all of the data that was not backed up. Unfortunately, this included hundreds of pictures that I had collected of O&Ws from the internet over a number of years and also many pictures of my own watches. I have been unable to replace most of these pictures and do not have the time to catalogue and take more pictures of my own collection. As such the project is on hold.

I am still struggling along with an ancient computer (Windows XP), whereas my new computer with Windows Vista has not been connected to the internet with the other PC due to the setting up of a wireless network being a pain in the arse!

cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE

Parabola said:


> Slightly off topic, which is risky considering this is my first post. On Neil Woods website there is a very interesting Ollech & Wajs Selectron Slide Rule made for GEC in the 60s. I think a picture of that would be a worthy contribution. Sadly it has been sold and having spoken to Roy about it, it seems it may be difficult to get hold of one given its rarity. If anyone knows of one that maybe up for sale I would love to get my hands on one.
> 
> A bit about me, I'm a bit of a new comer to watches but over the last six months have got hooked until I decided stump up for an M65 off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I can't wait to get my mits on. I was also thinking of getting an O&W Pilot but I'm not sure whether it would be too big, does anyone have any thoughts. In addition I want to save for a decent chronograph, and can't decide when the time comes to get a Sinn or a top end O&W like an aviation. Both brands have great providence and are far more interesting than the usual run of the mill watches that most people seem to covert. Does any one have any experience with both an O&W Aviation and a similarly priced Sinn Chronograph.
> 
> All the best


Hi

I have 3 Aviations: 12hr (like a Navitimer), 24hr (like a Cosmonaute) and the microrotor auto (like a Chronomatic). They are all great watches and are a relatively cost effective way of having a Breitling Navitimer etc for a lot less money than what the latter are fetching nowadays. The Aviations are virtually identical to the Valjoux 7736-powered Navitimers of the late 1970s and are thought by some to have similar build quality to the Breitlings of that time. Breitlings have moved upmarket since then and their modern Navitimers are considered by some to be better made than the old ones. I can't really comment on the comparison with the Breitling as I've never owned a Navitimer. Sinn 903s, however, are considered by most to be superior to both the Breitling and the Aviation. Modern Sinn 903s use the Valjoux 7753 (?) 3,6,9 tricompax layout since Swatch decided to no longer supply the Lemania 1873 to companies outside the Swatch group. I have examples of both the modern and older 903s and can confirm that they are superb watches. I wouldn't say they are better than the Aviation, just slightly different because of the different movements used. It is worth noting that Sinn have started increasing the prices of the new 903s. However, it is the older ones with the Lemania 1873 which are the best IMHO. I have the 12 hr version, although there are two 24hr versions (one with 12 and one with 24 at the conventional 12 hr position).

Most vintage Breitling Navitimers used the Venus 178 movement. However, all of the movements mentioned above (bar the 7753, of course) were used in the old Breitling Navitimer at various times, (along with the Valjoux 72 and 7740). More info. about the Sinns, Aviations and Breitlings can be found at the unofficial Navitimer site which can be found easily can be found by firing "Navitimer" into Google. PM me if you have any problems finding the site.

cheers

Dave


----------



## trumpetera

DaveE said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further to my O&W history and stuff post, some of you may be aware that I am working on compiling an O&W info. site. Some of you may also be aware that Roy has kindly offered to host the page and do the coding if I do the research. Roy and I have started this project and I have a number of O&W catalogue scans and a number of my own photos of my O&W watches to put on the site.
> 
> The reason for this post is a request for permission to use the O&W pictures already posted here and a plea for any other pictures of O&W watches. In particular, I'm looking for pictures of the more unusual vintage models, such as the Astrochron, Moon Orbiter and Silver Knight (I don't have any pictures of these). However, all pictures will be welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> How's the site coming along?
> 
> Anticipation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well!?
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologies for the delay in replying. Soon after Roy and I started work on the O&W site, I experienced a massive computer crash that required me to format the hard drive and lose all of the data that was not backed up. Unfortunately, this included hundreds of pictures that I had collected of O&Ws from the internet over a number of years and also many pictures of my own watches. I have been unable to replace most of these pictures and do not have the time to catalogue and take more pictures of my own collection. As such the project is on hold.
> 
> I am still struggling along with an ancient computer (Windows XP), whereas my new computer with Windows Vista has not been connected to the internet with the other PC due to the setting up of a wireless network being a pain in the arse!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

NOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## trumpetera

Any news about this?

I still have hope!!

Cheers from a VERY hot Gothenburg!


----------



## DaveE

trumpetera said:


> Any news about this?
> 
> I still have hope!!
> 
> Cheers from a VERY hot Gothenburg!


No news.


----------



## trumpetera

DaveE said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news about this?
> 
> I still have hope!!
> 
> Cheers from a VERY hot Gothenburg!
> 
> 
> 
> No news.
Click to expand...

To quote my 5-year old daughter; ....."and if I nag?"..... :bb:


----------



## DaveE

trumpetera said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news about this?
> 
> I still have hope!!
> 
> Cheers from a VERY hot Gothenburg!
> 
> 
> 
> No news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To quote my 5-year old daughter; ....."and if I nag?"..... :bb:
Click to expand...

The answer will be the same.


----------



## PhilM

DaveE said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news about this?
> 
> I still have hope!!
> 
> Cheers from a VERY hot Gothenburg!
> 
> 
> 
> No news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To quote my 5-year old daughter; ....."and if I nag?"..... :bb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer will be the same.
Click to expand...

What it's coming soon


----------



## hikingcamping

What is a Slide Rule?


----------



## Mutley

hikingcamping said:


> What is a Slide Rule?


one of these










Andrew


----------



## pg tips

hikingcamping said:


> What is a Slide Rule?


An old fashioned device for working out calculations, pre calculators. Normally incoporated within a ruler (hence rule) the centre part slides moving a printed scale enabling various matematical equations to be worked out.

To save space a circular slide rule was invented and some bright spark had the idea of fitting one around a watch. Breitling are probably the most famous for their slide rule watches, used by pilots to calculate average speed, fuel consumption etc.

Be careful though there are many look a likey slide rule bezels that don't actually rotate or have unuseable scales printed on them.

try this link for more info http://sliderulewatches.googlepages.com/history.html


----------



## James

trumpetera said:


> Any news about this?
> 
> I still have hope!!
> 
> Cheers from a VERY hot Gothenburg!


O&W still has their site up with old letters etc but you have to hunt for it, gives you a project. It's not really an active site, RLT is your main agent in my understanding


----------



## hikingcamping

pg tips said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Slide Rule?
> 
> 
> 
> An old fashioned device for working out calculations, pre calculators. Normally incoporated within a ruler (hence rule) the centre part slides moving a printed scale enabling various matematical equations to be worked out.
> 
> To save space a circular slide rule was invented and some bright spark had the idea of fitting one around a watch. Breitling are probably the most famous for their slide rule watches, used by pilots to calculate average speed, fuel consumption etc.
> 
> Be careful though there are many look a likey slide rule bezels that don't actually rotate or have unuseable scales printed on them.
> 
> try this link for more info http://sliderulewatches.googlepages.com/history.html
Click to expand...

Thanks PgTips!


----------



## SAR

hikingcamping said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Slide Rule?
> 
> 
> 
> An old fashioned device for working out calculations, pre calculators. Normally incoporated within a ruler (hence rule) the centre part slides moving a printed scale enabling various matematical equations to be worked out.
> 
> To save space a circular slide rule was invented and some bright spark had the idea of fitting one around a watch. Breitling are probably the most famous for their slide rule watches, used by pilots to calculate average speed, fuel consumption etc.
> 
> Be careful though there are many look a likey slide rule bezels that don't actually rotate or have unuseable scales printed on them.
> 
> try this link for more info http://sliderulewatches.googlepages.com/history.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks PgTips!
Click to expand...

Hey guys been lurking on this site for a bit and really enjoy reading about the O&W history, hope this site comes to be. I recently bought a Arogno which arrived today, seems to be getting hard to find, neddless to say its my first O&W but it will not be my last.

Thanks

Spencer

A classic B&W










Along with some tools of my former trade, just finished up 17 years in the US Army


----------



## pg tips

Welcome to the forum SAR.


----------



## jasonm

Welcome SAR.....( S and R? )

Great Arongo!


----------



## PhilM

Hello amd welcome to the forum SAR, another fan of O&W watches here :yes: although it seems I've only got one at the moment, but I'm sure that will change


----------

